# Snow Sub Needed DELAWARE



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking for a plow truck and salter for work in northern delaware. 

P.M. For info.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry dude but you have not been a member long enough and don't have enough on topic posts to use the PM system here.

Shoot me a Email (address in my sig) and I'll post the info at the shop. I have guys looking for sub work all the time.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Or you could stall for a day for it too melt!!!


----------



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

Still need a plow and salter!


----------



## johnmay19 (Feb 15, 2010)

What area in Delaware are you serving?


----------



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

New Castle County

Wilmington, Newark, Hockessin


----------



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

Text me at 3025627945


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

text sent...


----------

